# I make my entrance from stage left...



## SecretAgentKrissy (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi all!

Yet another new techie on the block. I figured it was most polite to introduce myself before appearing on various threads. My name is Krissy, and I am 18. I have been working as a techie for a few years now. I mostly deal with lighting, but I also run the costume shop at my school, and act on occasion. I am a first year college student in a very small school in Alberta. Thats about all I can think of that may interest you at this point in time...If you want to know anything more leave a message and I'll respond. Looking forward to see you all around!


----------



## ship (Feb 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum in beeting tweedle dee and dee 2 to the punch.  
Have to get them into Sumo Wrestling suits at the first Control Booth convention. All in good fun and welcome.

I'm sure you and all of us will have lots of interesting conversations and at times fun with each other on discussing the theater trials and tribulations as techies always do, or clueing out the mysteries of it all.

Another Canadian on the website, getting about time to get a Nothern America group leader in spurring other's from there to chat more. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## avkid (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm here, Welcome to controlbooth!
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (Part 1)


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 21, 2005)

Go Canada! We may not be big, but we're small!


----------



## Peter (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow, Ship, avkid and Simon all beating me to a welcome.... wow, I'm slacking off! It must be Cubase LE and my new recording equipement (that's what I have been playin with for the past 2+ hours)

lol, me and avkid in sumo suits.... lol ok... not really sure where that came from... but that kinda sounds like a costume to me, and I prefer to be my normal self hiding in the booth!! (as Krissy's sig alludes to)


Anyways, Krissy, Welcome to Controlbooth.com! I If you havent figured it out yet, we are a bunch of people who enjoy having fun and working on all things technical. (and we promise not to make TOOO much fun of you for acting abit too ;-) ) I think I would have said "I make my entrance flying in from the UC Catwalk..." but stage left works too  (actually, my school doesnt have any catwalks, but it still sounds cool!)

I hope you do end up doing what you said and do appear in many threads, adding your own bits of wisdom and experience! I also hope you can learn from our experiences too!

Once again, Welcome to Controlbooth.com

--The OFFICIAL welcome waggon (part 2.71828)


----------



## ship (Feb 21, 2005)

"part 2.71828" All in good fun.


----------



## Peter (Feb 22, 2005)

LoL yep yep! (and com'on everyone needs to have some outlet for the true inner nerd!)


----------

